# Tate High School Bass Fishing Team



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tate High School getting a Bass fishing team!! Nothing concrete yet but we have the ok from the administration. We're entering the Student Angler Federation (SAF) and entering tournaments and possibly hosting tournaments.:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that would pretty cool to get some youngins involve in that!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds pretty awesome!! I know I am a Salt Water Guide but I'd be willing to help in any way possible!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats awesome man...good job! Are there other high schools with fishing teams in this area?


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

that is awesome...goodluck with it! hope it goes great


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

No there arent any other schools in this area with a team but i hope the trend catches on soon, there are over 800 schools in america involved we just need some more around here


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You would think that since we live in Florida there would be more around. We tried to get one started at my high school two years ago, but administration shot it down because of "liability reasons." LOAD OF BULL! good luck to ya'll though


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome. I'm a Tate High Alumni and would love to help out with this. PM me when you guys get some details lined out and I will help out in any way I can.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> You would think that since we live in Florida there would be more around. We tried to get one started at my high school two years ago, but administration shot it down because of "liability reasons." LOAD OF BULL! good luck to ya'll though


in times of shrinking budgets, i would suggest you go out on your own and try something. if any tax dollars are needed, expect it to be shot down. The liability for the school admin would be huge.


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

Talk to your principal about getting into the student angler federation
They cover every member and every one involved under one million dollars of liability insurance and twenty five thousand of excess medical expenses


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

My boy is a freshman this year at Tate. I told him about this post and he's very excited about it. Who does he need to talk to at school about joining?


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

what is your sons name? He can talk to 
Mrs. Gibbs she is an Ag teacher. We havent worked out all of the details yet but between membership fees and the T-Shirts it should cost somewhere around 75 dollars total to join


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

He's in Ag. He was on the judging team this year. I'll tell him. Oh, his name is Lee Brown.


----------

